
They Who Control Encryption - lanecwagner
https://qvault.io/2020/08/12/they-who-control-encryption/
======
lanecwagner
Bill 4050 mentioned in the article really is a piece of shit - "To improve the
ability of law enforcement agencies to access encrypted data, and for other
purposes."

